# New Camera Tech



## Priority 7 (Oct 21, 2011)

Been watching out for the release of a new camera technology for a while now and its finally hit...I think this could really give a whole new take on dereliction really looks as though it could be fun just to play with 

https://www.lytro.com/camera


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 21, 2011)

Wow! Thanks for sharing! That took 10 mins of googling to get my head round it! I want one. I have no idea how that works, but I need one of these! Ace find!


----------



## Priority 7 (Oct 21, 2011)

Its not exactly new and ground breaking but previous version would have been rather difficult to fit in your explorer kit (They were the size of a room) I have it on my must have list too £200-£250 if you do a direct dollar translation so not too bad I guess...


----------



## audi-adam (Oct 21, 2011)

does look pretty interesting


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 21, 2011)

The obvious wow factor comes that there is no need to focus.... As someone who spends most of my evenings in near pitch black situations trying to get me camera to focus on a shaky torch beam on the other side of the room/ end of tunnel it seems amazing! I'd LOVE to see what it dies in low light / lightpainting situations! 
Want one!


----------



## krela (Oct 21, 2011)

Priority 7 said:


> Its not exactly new and ground breaking but previous version would have been rather difficult to fit in your explorer kit (They were the size of a room) I have it on my must have list too £200-£250 if you do a direct dollar translation so not too bad I guess...



Don't forget VAT and import tax.

You can usually double the US price to get a UK price. =/


----------



## Priority 7 (Oct 21, 2011)

Luckily I work for a US firm with the added bonus that they are one of the biggest image rights companys in the business. Cameras are coming into the office all the time I will just need to time it right to ask


----------



## krela (Oct 21, 2011)

Priority 7 said:


> Luckily I work for a US firm with the added bonus that they are one of the biggest image rights companys in the business. Cameras are coming into the office all the time I will just need to time it right to ask



Clearly I deserve one to test as well then...


----------



## Priority 7 (Oct 21, 2011)

krela said:


> Clearly I deserve one to test as well then...



I am sure we can sort something out


----------



## mookster (Oct 21, 2011)

Sign me up!


----------



## boyo1414 (Oct 22, 2011)

,,,,,,,,,,,not forgetting that it only works on Mac computers at present,,,,


----------



## Pincheck (Oct 22, 2011)

krela said:


> Don't forget VAT and import tax.
> 
> You can usually double the US price to get a UK price. =/




last time i imported was about £2000+ item and it worked out something like £435 in import tax broke down roughly at the time 10% import duty and 17.5% vat but this was well before the rise in vat to 20% and i would say import duty has likely risen as well. something else to take into consideration is the exchange Rate as well at the time of the purchase.


----------



## magmo (Oct 22, 2011)

UrbanX said:


> The obvious wow factor comes that there is no need to focus.... As someone who spends most of my evenings in near pitch black situations trying to get me camera to focus on a shaky torch beam on the other side of the room/ end of tunnel it seems amazing! I'd LOVE to see what it dies in low light / lightpainting situations!
> Want one!



Looking at it and its size i would think it doesn't work too well in low light. All the demo pictures I have seen on the internet have been well lit... We will have to wait till one of us gets one...


----------



## tattooed (Oct 22, 2011)

*Wtf!*

I want one of these............ It is amazing how it works!


----------



## Priority 7 (Oct 22, 2011)

boyo1414 said:


> ,,,,,,,,,,,not forgetting that it only works on Mac computers at present,,,,



Killjoy  I am not saying its everyones must have but I really like the idea and think its adds extra interest to web content...I for one will be looking at getting one just after xmas, if I am lucky just before  hopefully I can get one of my friends in NYC to send one across in the internal mail


----------

